
Apple takes aim at Adobe... or Android? - dfreidin
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/apple-takes-aim-at-adobe-or-android.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
fuzzythinker
I seriously doubt Apple ever intended to let web apps as the only means for
open iphone app development. They probably planned the SDK before iphone's
even released. The "web" as app is probably just an excuse to buy time.

------
Tycho
The whole matter seems pretty straight forward to me - Apple don't want to
have 'just another phone' that can run the same Java and Flash and cross-
compiled apps as every other phone, they want to leverage their market lead to
pressure developers into focusing on iPhone development at the expense of
other platforms. It's a pretty logical, inevitable outcome of the business
situation.

------
hga
Maybe Android is the real target:

" _Minority platforms are always going to be the biggest beneficiaries of
cross-platform development._ "

